# Pfad Tutorial???



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial zu Pfaden in Photoshop? Möchte auch endlich das Pfadwerkzeug bedienen können! 

Danke schonmal

Kai


----------



## Lord Brain (27. Juni 2003)

Drück mal im Photoshop F1 und such nach Pfadwerkzeug, Pfaden usw....da wird das Ganze ziemlich gut erklärt.


----------



## BSE Royal (27. Juni 2003)

Hi MFV! 

Schau mal auf http://www.photozauber.de in der Rubrik Praxis:Grundlagen.
Da gibts eine Grundlagenschulung für Photoshop, Kapitel 3.5 beschäftigt sich mit Pfaden.

In der Rubrik Leseecke:Theorie findest du auch noch einen Artikel über den Erfinder der Bézier-Kurve und deren Funktionsweise!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (27. Juni 2003)

Jo. Vielen Dank. Werd mir das gleich mal angucken!


----------

